

Scaleway slashes IaaS prices by 70% - edouardb
https://www.scaleway.com/pricing/

======
kdeldycke
Old prices for reference:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150712171608/https://www.scale...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150712171608/https://www.scaleway.com/pricing/)

------
shouze
+1 guys you crazy!

